# Hypoparathryroidism



## jenny1031 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello Everyone. I'm not sure if this topic has been discussed before because I'm new around here. A little background. Had my enormous thyroid (6inches by 4inches, biggest my surgeon had ever seen) removed back in Dec 2014 due to Graves. As a result the surgeon believes my parathyroids were damaged. Surgery was super crazy because me being the drama queen I am had to have the beginning of a thyroid storm on the table during surgery. Anywho, ever since surgery I've been taking tons of calcium and calcitriol to, you know, live. I continue to have extremely debilitating cramps in the center of my back, under my ribcage, in my neck, legs, chest, all the fun places. My endo checks my calcium and PTH, says "Oh your levels are great" and that's the end of it. Not to put to fine a point on it, but it sucks really friggin' bad. I'm 29, I really don't want to live like this if there's a way to make it better. So, any suggestions?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Consider Calcium
"Only 1% of total calcium circulates in the blood, and of that 1%, about half is bound to plasma protein," says Schweiger. "When calcium levels are being assessed, clinicians need to differentiate between total calcium and ionized [true] calcium." Calcium, she adds, is an important electrolyte that's needed for proper endocrine function, acid/base balance, neuromuscular excitability, and cardiac contractility

Is your doctor doing the correct test? You may benefit from reading the whole link...................... http://www.9healthfair.org/webpage/thirsty.aspx

Calcium labs truly are not enough. If the body is receiving calcium but not the other electrolytes, things are thrown out of whack.

These are the minerals and electrolytes the "must" be taken in balance.

Calcium, Magnesium, Zinc, Chromium, Chloride, Sodium and Potassium. Also, Vitamin C helps the absorption of the above.


----------



## jenny1031 (Feb 18, 2015)

I am taking Magnesium (500 mg daily) as well. Nonetheless, I feel like I'm not getting everything I need because otherwise I wouldn't be cramping like crazy. Not to mention, my feet fall sleep as any time I sit for more than five minutes. Oh and the bone pain, when I get out of a my desk chair I'm like an old man. My bones ache like crazy pretty much all of the time.


----------

